# Matapeake Gives Up 40" 25# Striper



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like it might be time to fish Matapeake. Just read a report on the TF board about a guy catching a 40"er on bloodworms today.







I know personally I'm doing more shore fishing this season and less with the boat. I've really missed that kind of fishing the last few years.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

people are catching fish everywhere. i guess its time for me to stop being lazy and get my ass out there


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Oh Snapp!*

HERE WE GO AGAIN! No it doesn't stop. stay tuned for pics to believe what is being stated. Not for any amount of fame or fortune will I fish Madapeake through the trophy season. Resaon being; What room to fish? where to park? If one has sticks larger than 11 foot (I do) Where to cast from? well, best of luck and wishes, and no I am not jealous. I would rather see someone who hasn't gone out yet and catch a large lunker and show the pride with a pic or two thousand. I wish all well for the season.:spam: :fishing:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Dang it Bill... 

Gonna have to have a talk with that boy...
.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

how is the place during the week? less busy that weekends?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Looks like the word's out. Yeah Nick, that was me. 
Barnacle Bill is a bud of mine and he let the word out, the stinker.

Was planning on heading out there again tommorrow, but not now. The place will be a zoo. Think I'll go get some mulch.  


Supporters knew about this yesterday lunchtime.

40" 25#
3/23/07
New personal best from shore.  










.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

how do you bring that up onto the pier?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Darn nice fish Bubba. Sorry for spilling the beans. I just take a great deal of pleasure in posting something positive about shore bound anglers on the Tidal Fish forum. Some of those guys need a reality check once in a while. If you got them off the boat away from their GPS and sonar they wouldn't know how to fish. Hope to fish with you this season.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

am i invisible on this board?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

one word stupidjet, poopnet.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catman said:


> Darn nice fish Bubba. Sorry for spilling the beans. I just take a great deal of pleasure in posting something positive about shore bound anglers on the Tidal Fish forum. Some of those guys need a reality check once in a while. If you got them off the boat away from their GPS and sonar they wouldn't know how to fish. Hope to fish with you this season.


No problem Nick. Would of gotten out eventually anyhow.  
Just changes my plans for tomorrow from fishing to yard work. Oh well.  

Won't be able to reply to anything until tomorrow. Heading out to play with the GF.
.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

beautiful Rick. Damn...I'm not even near ready yet...thought we had at least a week or two.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Before it was posted on any other site, Bubba posted a report on the supporter forum here.

And catman, way to spill the beans.  Ditto for you friend, Bubba.  I'm all about sharing info and think this "no spot burning" crap on some other sites is ridiculous, but why can't people exercise a little judgement? 

Anyway, nice fish Bubba. I think I'll take some time off during the week to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Matapeake=Poaching!*

Have yet to see honest fishing at that pier in years!

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well that's a little unfair, seeing as how this fish was released (as are all out of season fish caught by P&S guys). 

If you see a poacher call:

410-260-8888 or 800-635-6124.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

real purty werk BB....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very true... I have seen guys keep 12inch stripers on that pier... I caught two 18+ inch stripers today.. I know for a fact that most of the people that fish that pier would have kept them....




Sandcrab said:


> Have yet to see honest fishing at that pier in years!
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

stupidjet said:


> am i invisible on this board?


Seems that way sometimes. A bridge or drop net is used. You simply lower it into the water and get it positioned under the fish and pull it up. Might take a time or two to get used to it. Check it out. They come in various sizes. This one is the collapsable type.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Otter said:


> beautiful Rick. Damn...I'm not even near ready yet...thought we had at least a week or two.


That is when they will be at AI my friends


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*heckuva fish!*

Congrats man!

Flea, thanks for posting those numbers.

Boys, poachers steal from you and me; from your kids and mine. Turn their butts in accordingly.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

catman said:


> Seems that way sometimes. A bridge or drop net is used. You simply lower it into the water and get it positioned under the fish and pull it up. Might take a time or two to get used to it. Check it out. They come in various sizes. This one is the collapsable type.


thank you for the info!! at least you will help educate someone who wants to learn properly. 


if you guys dont help me, youre just gonna come on heree bitching about the guy fishing next to you who looked like an idiot...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Stupidjet,
I wasn't ignoring your posts. I was in a hurry to leave yesterday and couldn't respond to everyone. Sorry.

Yes, I used a PopNet exactly like what catman posted. Be aware though, with a fish that big, landing it with a small PopNet is a "Real Pain In The Arse". If you're going to buy, I suggest getting a fixed ring net. 


Sandcrab, et al,
I have DNR on my cell speed dial and have turned in a number of poachers over the years. The Peake doesn't have a lock on poachers. I've seen just as many at KN, the Coke and other places too.

Poachers, 
Word to the wise... if you poach and we're fishing close together... the person I'm talking to on my cell phone is not my GF.  


Everyone,
The water is still pretty cold and the fish aren't exactly jumping into your net. I fished many hours before I caught the 40"er. The rule for the day is... patience, patience, patience... 

R-
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well done Rick! a 40"er and time for the GF in the same weekend, very well done indeed.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks bud. Wish I could get the GF into fishin'... oh well.  
.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Congratulations*

I stand corrected,but still will not go near the PEAK since that fish was revealed. I know better!
I will stay at my regular hold out and hope for the same, or at least a bit smaller. GREAT CATCH!

If it weren't for school on Tuesday, I would be fishing 24/7 round the clock.:fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SandCrab what were you thinking*

posting a remark like that about one othe nicest guy on P&S.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Way To Go!*



Sandcrab said:


> Have yet to see honest fishing at that pier in years!
> 
> Sandcrab


NICE FISH AND WAY TO GET OUR JUICES GOING  EVEN THOUGH SOME FOLKS ARE DRINKING HATORADE AT YA ......LIKE SANDCRAB  
HATS OFF TO A JOB WELL DONE. :beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Bubba,

thats a nice fish man. Spot burnin sucks don't it? thats why i only post reports from "the point" lol. 

In anycase thats a helluva nice fish man and congrats. 


neil


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats on the catch! I haven't been able to fish for almost 2 seasons. Seems like I've missed a lot.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Rick*

What are you doing fishing at the Peak. We all know there are no fisht at Matapeake.

Well except for the rockfish like this one that Orest landed. 











Nice job on that Cow. 

Jeff


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

that basically the size rockfish i catch. havent caught anything more that 12-14"

maybe this year will be different.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the attaboys guys.

As usual with the spring run, the formula is: 
10% skill + 90% putting in the time + 200% luck.   
.


----------

